# 21st Century Toys models



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I've seen a few postings of various 21st Century Toys kits, but I haven't seen any in stores or found a web site for or featuring them. Is there anywere on the web I can find these?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hate to be obvious, but:
http://www.21stcenturytoys.com/

21st Century and other brands available here too:
http://www.badcataviation.com/


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

The sites don't mention or specify the model kits. It's not a user friendly site IMHO. And I have tried it when I first heard about the model kits.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I found a couple of the 1/32 scale kits on the Bad Cat site. Go here:

http://www.badcataviation.com/1scai1.html

and scroll all the way to the bottom.


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

Walmart carried the 1/32 airplane and 1/32 armor kits until the end of last year. I have not seen them elsewhere at retail. A couple on-line dealers have them

Small Joes
http://smalljoes.com/21st-century-toys-32X-aircraft.shtml

Good Stuff to Go
http://www.goodstufftogo.net/html/catalog1.html


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Another supplier boned by Mall-Wart.

Can you tell I'm bitter?


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

*21st Century Planes 1/32-1/18*

Was recently in hospital with open heart surgery, plus a triple by-pass to boot. And gonna have unload my small modest collection 6 -1/32 WWII fighters and 4 1/18th scale Planes (2 mustangs, P-40 and a Mig-15). All of them are in a smoke free enviroment, but are assemble and out of the box. I'm wanting to sell planes to help with my Finances to help take my wife to Florida . Anyone having any ideas on what I could get for these model kits, please shoot me back a reply. Thanks for any help..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can check on eBay. 21st Century went out of business a couple years ago. Wal Mart was blowing their stuff out dirt cheap (I got a 1/18th Avenger for $12). The stuff isn't going to be a big cash cow.

Most of the interest is in their KITS. Not the pre finished planes that just required the wings be added. They did sell half a dozen "normal" plastic kits with excellent decals, good pilot figures, etc. 

Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> You can check on eBay. 21st Century went out of business a couple years ago. Wal Mart was blowing their stuff out dirt cheap (I got a 1/18th Avenger for $12). The stuff isn't going to be a big cash cow.
> 
> Most of the interest is in their KITS. Not the pre finished planes that just required the wings be added. They did sell half a dozen "normal" plastic kits with excellent decals, good pilot figures, etc.
> 
> Good luck with the recovery.


 
Thanks for the info, Yeah all these kits were the preassemble ones where you just assemble the wings. Just hate going thru Ebay and paying all of their fees. I do have some vintage aircraft kits from the 60's and 70's still in the box, might see what I can get for those.. Thanks again!!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

21st went belly up a few years back. I was waiting ever so patiently for the kit version of their P-51B. These were never easy to find. I had to make umpteen trips to every WalMart within 50 miles of my house before I finally got several of each.
The kits that are floating around are
1. Stuka
2.Corsair
3. Macchi 202
4. Macchi 205
5. Me-109F
6. Me-109G
7. A6M2 Zero
8. A6M5 Zero

As far a pre builts I have a couple I would consider letting go.
I have the P-51B Princess and a Macchi 205 Veltro in ANR markings with the Italian flag markings and grey camo. 22.00 each plus actual shipping

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Mighty Max,

I recently bought the 21st Century Toys Macchi 205 Veltro, over here in the UK. I was just curious if you built your kit with or without the screws and what did you use to fill the screw holes on the fuselage.

Simon


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Simon,
I have not built mine yet but have assesed the kit. The kit comes with discs that pop in over the screw holes. I was not going to use the screws. I would assemble using either Tenax or Ambroid Pro Weld. I would pop the disc over the holes and apply glue generously. Once dry I would see if it needed filler putty. If the holes were to much of a chore to do that I would just fill them with Aves Apoxie Sculpt and sand flush. Aves is a two part putty with similar qualities of Milliput. I don't think they would be that big a deal. At least one of the screw holes falls right over a panel line so some minor scribing will need to be done.

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you look carefully, the plugs that cover the screw holes are not all identical and the ones that need a panel have one engraved.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi max and djnick66, :thumbsup:

Thanks for the heads up with the plugs, I didn't see them in the plastic bag when I opened the kit. I wasn't sure whether to use the screws or good old fashion Glue. It seems that either way I will have to do some putty filling and sanding. I can't wait to start the kit as it looks a nice easy build (apart from the plugs ) 

Simon


----------

